# no fishfinder?



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

just out of curiosity ive read everything i can and have ever lure/jig possible to throw at the fish....Just dont have the money to throw towards a vex or any other ice fishing electronics. would like to know how many people do well without the electronics? do you try to tag along with guys who do? Or just post tip ups all around? Im big into fishing but none of my buddys want to invest any money into the sport so ive paid for a shanty, hand auger, poles, and tip ups for all of them to get them into the game. Want to show them some fish so they will kick some money towards a vex or a gas auger but just not feeling so confident because so many guys ive talked to say you NEED a vex. would like to try skeeter but have a few ponds around to get their juices flowing feel like it would be easier to move on a smaller area. Any help would be appreciated! I know i dont have many posts but Im more of a reader than a poster. seems like this ice group is a good group of guys.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Please ignore my advice about old flasher. I will refrain from advising anybody else on here about anything.

I deleted my previous post so as not to confuse anyone. Its quite obvious to me that 50+ years on the ice means nothing to the true experts on here.

the hardwater forum was my last refuge but I see that has dried up also.

I will post about stuff other than advising . Please note huge white flag of surrender.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

You can catch fish without electronics. for pan fish you just start about a foot off the bottom, by letting you lure all the way to the bottom and lift up a foot or so and try it if you don't catch and there lift up a lil more to find the depth they are at. for walleyes, you would just drill a series of holes and work each hole with a vibe pounding the bottom, moving frequently. from a shanty you would just sit in there using a vibe and changing presentation, and lures to find what the fish like, I've only had my vex for 1 season goin into my second. i caught alot of fish without electronics


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I didnt have anything last year....(I HOPE I GET A VEX. FOR XMAS!!) we still caught some! We had some awesome gill days at skeeter....just move around and look for the people!


----------



## V-dog (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't afford a sonar either, so I got an underwater camera. You can see how your jig actually works, see how the fish react to it. Move to a new spot drill a hole drop camera, no weeds,structure,fish etc, move to another spot. I've seen fish attack it and I've seen them shy away, just knowing that takes alot of guesswork out of it, great tool. I don't even want a sonar now! Good luck out there!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

the vex(fl18 is what i use) adds a whole new dimension to the sport and once used you will never go without it.with that said it doesnt guarantee you'll catch fish but it stacks the odds in your favor.I have caught many suspended fish that without the vex would have passed by undetected.my 11.5 lb sow in my avatar was caught off rattlesnake when she came by suspended only 10 FEET UNDER ME!When I see that I get excited because i know why she's up high...to eat.And eat she did,I calmly(LOL) reeled up to her and worked my #5 rapala 1 foot above her and WHAM fish on get the gaff! Thats how she was caught.No vex no trophy that day.imo I would forget about the gas auger until i had a vex or other flasher.I'll never go without one.I will admit I was outfished last year off crane by a guy pumping a sonar off the bottom ,one in each hand and he was on fire ...no flasher.they are not cheap but look for used and save a bunch.i sold one of my old ones for 200.00 and it worked fine for 5 years and still is as good as new i'm told.it was a fl8 and those work well.good luck this year and be safe.tight lines....Jeff.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

V-dog said:


> I can't afford a sonar either, so I got an underwater camera. You can see how your jig actually works, see how the fish react to it. Move to a new spot drill a hole drop camera, no weeds,structure,fish etc, move to another spot. I've seen fish attack it and I've seen them shy away, just knowing that takes alot of guesswork out of it, great tool. I don't even want a sonar now! Good luck out there!


I tried a camera and this is what i experienced at pib.....The bottom is sandy and as soon as you'd hook a fish the cloudy bottom rendered it useless for the next 15 mins....you dont have that with a vex.looking thru the camera also was a killer on the back.And lastly with the vex i have a constant view of the whole water column picking off those suspended cruising sows looking for an easy meal!not knocking the camera they have there place but buy a vex and the camera last if you have the extra dime.seen it too many times guys buy the camera and wish they bought a flasher.ice fishing is obviously a vertical sport and thats why flashers shine.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Some one posted one here last year "a aqua view is like the fries, but a vex is the bacon double cheeseburger" Being a gadget guy I now have both, but i would say 50/50. They both have they're place. Camera's can get your blood pumping for sure, but always are a hassle to set up. Vex, 2 second set up and your good ! I always take both with me and usually end but using both at the same time, especially fishing alone. I agree though, try and buy used. A fellow ogf 'er sold me my vex last year for $150 or maybe it was $200, and i'll be forever greatful.

Lovin


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Tipups w/ minnows and rods rigged w/ bobber-minnow will do a good job until your able to add a flasher to the arsenal. Flasher isn't necessary w/ those setups. Move if you haven't caught fish within a couple hours. Almost any fish I've ever caught on a vibee just came in and hammered it------flasher gave little warning there. Add the flasher sometime in the future, just make it your next major addition. I'd take it over my shanty any day. Definately over a gas auger.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Come on guys! He said he can't afford electronics right now and is looking for some help to increase his catch without them. Telling him how wonderful electronics are doesn't help him. Yes, electronics are great and anyone with them would never willingly go back to fishing without them, myself included. But what did you do before you got your electronics? What worked for you then?

Wiki21, both powerstrokin73 and tomb gave good advice. I'll second both responses. Although, I don't know if I'd give up the shanty before the electronics.

Something else you can try is sightfishing. It only works in shallower water and you need to be inside a dark shanty. Depending on water clarity, you can usually see down the hole for several feet. In many cases, all the way to the bottom. Clarity usually improves more and more once ice forms and varies lake to lake. Best I was able to see down was 19 feet in a strip mine lake. Worst was less than 8 inches. You can see fish approaching and when they bite. You can see how your bait is acting and vary your presentation to entice them to hit.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Double J said:


> I tried a camera and this is what i experienced at pib.....The bottom is sandy and as soon as you'd hook a fish the cloudy bottom rendered it useless for the next 15 mins....you dont have that with a vex.looking thru the camera also was a killer on the back.And lastly with the vex i have a constant view of the whole water column picking off those suspended cruising sows looking for an easy meal!not knocking the camera they have there place but buy a vex and the camera last if you have the extra dime.seen it too many times guys buy the camera and wish they bought a flasher.ice fishing is obviously a vertical sport and thats why flashers shine.


that happened to me!! Although I have not figured out the whole camera thing....yet...hopefully this year.....I hope I get a vex. for xmas!! 

Also..I do second tomb.....he catches a lot of fish!! Move around,talk,and try different things..thats what I have been doing...last year was our 1st year...and we had fun catching a few!! GOOD LUCK AND BE SAFE!!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Wiki21, I spent a season and a half fishing without electronics, you can definitely catch fish, especially if you are targeting fish that relate to the bottom. As mentioned above - start working a bit above the bottom and slowly work your way up until you find a consistent bite..move if you can't get anything going. Especially in shallower lakes with less water column for fish to be in, you should do just fine.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I fished many years without all the Hi-tec equipment, simply because it did not exist. Now I fish a Marcum L-3 & would not fish without it. I do fish some shallow water without one. Were these are very good is new water & lakes. Just knowing the depth & bottom structure to me , is a very important plus. Check the flasher sites to see if you can get a reconditioned one. They even come with a warranty. Other option is a handheld fish finder. I bought 1 off E-Bay for around 50.00. It's called a Fishhawk. I can carry it in my coat pocket & I'm going to use it in my canoe next year. For first ice & traveling light , they work pretty good. I'm mostly interested in water depth. Craig's list is another option. Once you fish with a flasher, or sonar, you will not leave home without it.


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys im thinking maybe ill try to pick up a hand held for cheap to hold me off and hopefully by next season ill pick up a vex or marcum. Just as long as I catch some fish ill be happy....im easily pleased fishing its my buddies attention spans im worried about if the bites slow.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

I spent about 25 years or so ice fishing without electronics. We always targeted pan fish so that's all I can speak about from personal experience. We always used a heavy weight to find the depth of an area we were fishing.

Start with what you know. If you are familiar with a lake in the summer (structure, weed beds, drop offs, creek channels) use that knowledge. If you are targeting a new lake, talk to the locals. Stop in the bait shop and see whats being reported. Pay attention to what is being said on OGF about what guys are picking up. When you get to a lake you don't know follow the crowds until you understand the lake better. While fishing around the crowds swing by a few of your neighbors and strike up a conversation.

Armed with whatever knowledge you can garner it's time to fish. We always liked to use pin min and either maggots or wax worms. Working the edges of the structure you are targeting we would start at about 6" above the bottom and work our way up the water column slowly 6" to a foot at a time. 

If you are out with a few others, try having each guy use a different color until you find a pattern of the right color at the right depth. Once you find the structure, depth and color you should be putting fish on the ice. That is until the little buggers get tight lipped and then you have to start the process over lol. 

If you can, try tagging along with some fellow OGFer's or join us at some get togethers (like the moggie perch gathering) and you can see what other guys are doing and get to see why we all love our electronics.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I really didn't enjoy ice fishing until I got my first Vexilar.... 5 years later and I can't wait to get out there with my Ice-45 and start drilling!

I fished side by side with a guy my first season on the ice. I used the same lures, same technique, basically same everything and he would outfish me 10-1.. He had a Vex and I didn't!! Next season with Vex in hand I was catching plenty! Start saving your change, having a flasher will totally change your ice fishing experience.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Very true PB- now that I have my humminbird flasher I can't imagine fishing without it. Wiki, I'd say pass on the handheld and save your money for a real flasher. I think showdown puts out some relatively cheaper but workable units..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I've never used any electronics while ice fishing. I am buying a Vex this year. I could not really afford it - but I'm getting it anyway. The most important thing is to get out there and fish! You will catch something somewhere. You may even pound them pretty good! This year is a test to see which of your friends will stick it out for another year (or lifetime) Worry about the Vex thing next year. Whoever in your group gets the ice fishing bug will show an interest in buying a Vex. If none of them cares, you'll have lots of equipment to sell off to get $$$ to buy your own Vex. Just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

ParmaBass said:


> I really didn't enjoy ice fishing until I got my first Vexilar.... 5 years later and I can't wait to get out there with my Ice-45 and start drilling!
> 
> I fished side by side with a guy my first season on the ice. I used the same lures, same technique, basically same everything and he would outfish me 10-1.. He had a Vex and I didn't!! Next season with Vex in hand I was catching plenty! Start saving your change, having a flasher will totally change your ice fishing experience.


 A vex just didn't make the christmas list for me this year, I think I got a new pair of pants.
Is it that you can see a fish sniffing at your bait and know exactly when to get prepared to set the hook that makes catch rate that much better?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

no wake said:


> A vex just didn't make the christmas list for me this year, I think I got a new pair of pants.
> Is it that you can see a fish sniffing at your bait and know exactly when to get prepared to set the hook that makes catch rate that much better?


Dude, I just got one because everybody else has one! What I really wanted was a Lady who has a Vex!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

no wake said:


> A vex just didn't make the christmas list for me this year, I think I got a new pair of pants.
> Is it that you can see a fish sniffing at your bait and know exactly when to get prepared to set the hook that makes catch rate that much better?


Eyes under the water... You can see exactly where they're at in the water column. No more guessing how deep you are. Watch em move, see if they're active or not. Great tool... Really cool when you're fishing "deep" water and you're watching your bait fall down and see a fish rocket up from the bottom and hammer your bait. Cool stuff! AND if the fish aren't cooperating you can stare at all the pretty colored lights!


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Just found a hummingbird ice 45 on craigslist brand new in the box for 275. Looks like they retail for around 400. Anybody running this unit? Or fished with it? Seems like vex's and marcums are more popular on this forum. Im just the kind of guy who would want to upgrade if this doesnt meet my expectations. Ive learned to try to just buy the best from the get go and save myself money in the long run. My problem is ive never even seen a flasher in use. Maybe ill just hold off till first ice and see if I can get someone to show me what the fuss is about!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes, I have that unit and Lightman has the ice-55, maybe he'll chime in too. Awesome unit and if that price is in your budget you won't be disappointed! I went from a Vex FL-8 to a Marcum and then finally to the Bird. Bird is where it's at, IMO (as always) This unit has the digital display and shows the separtion very nicely...

They've been out long enough, there should be plenty of videos on youtube to check out...


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

that hummingbird will do just fine. check out iceshanty.com and look at all the reviews of die hard icers. call the guy and ask to see it function. when you have cash in hand and he see's $ then make him a offer. you could have that flasher for this season if you really want it. come to think of it, i could use a spare....what city did you see it on? 
cleveland craigslist? better get it before i do, lol!!!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Wiki, as pb said I have the Ice 55 and I love it..I used it for 10 or so trips last season and I am extremely impressed with it. I think this is one of those items that you can trust the collective word of this and many other forums on- you will not be sorry that you bought a flasher, they make ice fishing a hundred times more fun. You will absolutely catch more fish compared to no electronics.


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Haha its on Toledo craigslist. Right now just about anything would be in my "price range" however ill just have to not mention the purchase to the wife because the start up costs of ice fishing for me have been slightly high. She thinks ive found yet another outdoor obsession....just when she thought my fishing season was coming to an end....Ha!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

one thing i have NEVER read on the net:

"yeah i have this flasher thing for ice fishing and i really hate it....i dont even bring it any more"


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

So I could probably compare it to my cell phone, there was a day I said I would never have one but now I can't leave home without it. Same with this computer I'm at now. I guess I'll have to start saving up for my vex, that spells INCOME TAX retrun!


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

hardwaterfan said:


> one thing i have NEVER read on the net:
> 
> "yeah i have this flasher thing for ice fishing and i really hate it....i dont even bring it any more"


you probably never will!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

wiki21 said:


> Haha its on Toledo craigslist. Right now just about anything would be in my "price range" however ill just have to not mention the purchase to the wife because the start up costs of ice fishing for me have been slightly high. She thinks ive found yet another outdoor obsession....just when she thought my fishing season was coming to an end....Ha!


Tell me about it! I had a bunch of Ice Fishing gear - but sold it all years ago. Starting all over again (because some of the OGF Members' excitement got me all fired up!) And now I'm getting a Vexilar to add to the expense! But I really feel good about it all - and I can't wait to start catching fish through the ice again.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have both and honestly, I don't care for the vex, but only after using the 522. I bought my vex off of ebay for 240$ and thought it was better than sliced bread! I already had my Lowrance 522 for my boat and found out there was an ad on that made it perfect for ice. Never used the vex again and don't care for the flasher mode on the 522. Only used the vex the one season and it still works fine! Anybody need a vex...I'll take 170$ for it. With my plant(Republic Storage Systems in Canton) shutting down, I'm sure I'll need the $$$$$.


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Man if I was closer to canton I would definitely take you up on the Vex. What model is it?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

wiki21 said:


> Man if I was closer to canton I would definitely take you up on the Vex. What model is it?


Take it and RUN !!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I bought my VEX after reading everyone's comments on how good it was. I hardly even knew what it was. But with as unanimous as the response was on how effective it was, I took the plunge(bad wording for icefishing). 

Best fishing related item I have ever purchased. Worth every penny and then some and I can't imagine trying to ice fish without.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I bought my VEX after reading everyone's comments on how good it was. I hardly even knew what it was. But with as unanimous as the response was on how effective it was, I took the plunge(bad wording for icefishing).
> 
> Best fishing related item I have ever purchased. Worth every penny and then some and I can't imagine trying to ice fish without.


I just bought a Vexilar FL-20 with dual beam transducer from "Mark's Bait & Tackle". I'm excited. Ice Fishing with a Flasher is new to me!


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

The reason you don't here much about the H/ birds is they are relativily new compared to the vex & marcums. My fishing buddy bought the h/bird 45 last year. It's a very nice unit. They make a 35,45, & 55. All depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I would rather ice fish with my Vex and some old tangled up line on a stick than a hundred dollar St Croix rod and reel spooled with fireline and no Vex


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

wiki21 said:


> Just found a hummingbird ice 45 on craigslist brand new in the box for 275. Looks like they retail for around 400. Anybody running this unit? Or fished with it? Seems like vex's and marcums are more popular on this forum. Im just the kind of guy who would want to upgrade if this doesnt meet my expectations. Ive learned to try to just buy the best from the get go and save myself money in the long run. My problem is ive never even seen a flasher in use. Maybe ill just hold off till first ice and see if I can get someone to show me what the fuss is about!


That's why I went for the high-end Vex. I don't want to be concerned with "trading up" for a nicer and newer Vexilar (at least for the next 10 years or so). I just don't see where I would save any money in the long run if I "traded up" in the near future. So I went for it!


----------

